# Pap and Wet Mounts by PCP



## SScott10315 (May 27, 2009)

I don't have much expereince in GYN coding so I need some help. My PCP providers are doing Paps and Wet mounts and I want to clarify how to bill for them since we are only collecting the specimen and sending it to an outside lab, there is no interpreation involved from our providers. How would I bill for the collection of these two services?


----------



## apeck (May 27, 2009)

What are they being seen for to begin with? If they are being seen for something else then you can use a modifier 25 with the level of service for the pap but you have to use the v code (for Pap) pretaining to it also.


----------



## vawmorgan (May 28, 2009)

*wet prep//pap*

What our clinic codes for wet prep... if it is interprepted by the provider we will code Q0111; if the interpretation is not provided the collection is included in the E&M code.  For a screening pap we code for the collection using Q0091 and dx code of V76.2.

Vicki Williams, CPC


----------



## imjsanderson (May 28, 2009)

*Wet Mount Coding/Pap Smears*

Per ACOG...
For non-Medicare patients:

http://www.acog.org/departments/dept_notice.cfm?recno=6&bulletin=3839

I have been coding this way for a couple of years now with no problems.  Use this article from ACOG to appeal if denied as duplicate etc....or not paid.

hope this helps!
CPT coding for pap:  Acog does not recommend using Q0091 for non-Medicare patients but does state some payors will pay for the 99000 with V72.31 for the collection and conveyance of a pap when sending to an outside lab.


----------



## SScott10315 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you, I had instructed my offices not to use Q0091 for non-Medicare patients and to use 99000 with the V code since our physicians are just collecting and not interpretating the specimen. I wanted to make sure that I have instructed them correctly and it seems that I have.

Thank you again for eveyone to answered


----------

